

Indoor Air Quality – Do we think about it much? - MiJET
https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/indoorairquality/

======
MiJET
After a few visits to manufacturing shops, specifically CNC job shops I
noticed that the air felt different and I knew it was due to the mist that is
created during the machining process. I came back to my office and started
some preliminary research on air quality. I wasn't surprised that a machine
shop like that would struggle with this scenario but I started thinking about
my own office. What am I breathing in, what should I be concerned with? I
wanted to get a sense of how other people out there viewed this topic. Would
this be something you bring up to your boss? Would you take matters in your
own hand and get one of those little air purifiers? Or maybe people don't
think about it at all?

For those people who do have control over this issue in their own work place,
do you care about your employees enough to do something about it? Is it worth
the money? The link to the OSHA site states that $15 billion dollars per year
is lost because of worker absences and reduced efficiency from poor air
quality. In an age when a lot of people spend most of their time indoors, is
this something that people think about on a daily basis?

